# SOLD- Roving, roving, roving:)



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Was playing with the dyes all summer long and now offer some of the Handpainted roving for sale

All braids are Corridale Cross, 4oz each 

$10 per braid

Please include a color discription in your PM


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

I would love the two green ones. Tell me how to proceed.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

I sent you a PM


amoamarone said:


> I would love the two green ones. Tell me how to proceed.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Beautiful colors


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Pm you for the 2 earthy ones


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow.....just beautiful


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Looks like you had so much dying fun and with wonderful results. The earthy tones remind me of the painted desert.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

thank you for everyone's feedback. I truly had a great time and so happy you guys like it too


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh, those are beautiful! I wish my current stash wasn't already so big. Can you update this post with what hasn't sold?


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Update on Available:

Two Tropical 
One Old Rose


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Beautiful colors!!!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Update:
Now just two Tropicals left


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Update: ALL SOLD

THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR KIND FEEDBACK


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Want to thank marianikole for the wonderful roving. It is as beautiful in person as it is in the pictures. What a nice person she is.


marianikole said:


> Was playing with the dyes all summer long and now offer some of the Handpainted roving for sale
> 
> All braids are Corridale Cross, 4oz each
> 
> ...


----------

